# Lost paddle in Fractions



## fiore (May 4, 2005)

It appears that many paddles went misssing this weekend. I lost an AT bent shaft paddle on Fractions Saturday. It does have my name and hopefully my current phone number on it. Please call me if it is found. 
Kim Fiore
303-907-7137


----------

